

Pure CSS Pokedex - trinityxm
http://pokede.xyz/

======
trinityxm
Volume button plays different sounds depending on the page: Ex - Utilizes
SpeakJS for TTS of Pokemon's descriptions on individual Pokemon pages

Let me know what you think! I'm a full-stack dev but not as interested in
front-end, really just wanted to use Meteor for something new :P

------
namewithhe1d
Pretty cool. How about keeping theme music throughout (toggleable) and overlay
spoken stats when visiting each page?

~~~
trinityxm
great idea!

